# Redington wader review?



## Ethan Hunt (Dec 7, 2007)

anyone got them? I know they're not as good and reputable as Simm, but hopefully better than Magellan?


----------



## Ethan Hunt (Dec 7, 2007)

Also came across Redhead Finley if anyone got one?


----------



## Jordanv1 (May 2, 2013)

I have a pair of Redding sonic pro and they're great. They're on sale on backcountry.com for 180 right now.


----------



## Ethan Hunt (Dec 7, 2007)

no leaks so far?


----------



## Jordanv1 (May 2, 2013)

*Redington waders*

No leaks at all, they're very nice quality seems just as good as Simms excluding their real high end stuff. They have been great for me.


----------

